# R34 gtr original service book WANTED.



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Hello i wtb oem nissan slyline r34 service book thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

look on yahoo but you talking alot of £


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

matty32 said:


> look on yahoo but you talking alot of £


Thanks ill check it. But nobody has one on this great forum?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no, why would they? very few cars have the booklet. they are all held on record locally in japan, so no need for booklet


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

matty32 said:


> no, why would they? very few cars have the booklet. they are all held on record locally in japan, so no need for booklet


I miss it. And i really want have it


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Please help me find one.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Still wtb!


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Still find some


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump..


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------

